# how to find sheds?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I went out yesterday in some woods near Grand Forks where i bow hunt looking for sheds, didn't find any sheds but found 2 dead bucks, both were small, one 8pt and the other i couldn't tell because the mice got to it. i walked for 3 hours deep in the woods on heavily traveled trails and then walked through the brush off the trails and couldn't find any. What is the best place to look for sheds? on trails? off trail? near water? on the edge of woods? I know there are nice bucks in there but can't find sheds. are the sheds from this winter still the same color they were when they dropped off the bucks or do they decay and get a darker color which is hard to see? 
thanks


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have found about 35 sheds now, and most of them have came from the field. A good idea is to walk the edge of the woods and when you see a good trail leading in the woods walk in about 100yds, use those binoc's and glass fields too. Key on places where you have seen the deer feeding in the winter too.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

hollllllyyyyy &(*^! That is a lot of sheds. I have yet to find ONE! But then again you are in mayville. I want to do and look through the woods over by strands if you know where that is bretts. Big stretch of woods that never was posted until a couple years ago. The fields surrounding it has to be thick of sheds.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I know where you are talkin about. That's some good woods too. There has a been a few big guys shot outta there the last couple years. I have been lookin south and east of mayville. This has been by far the best shed hunting I have had ever. I didn't think there was gonna be many bucks left where I bowhunt, but the majority of the sheds I have found have been nice 4 points, and one huge 5 point. That 5 point is gonna be easily p&y, prob around 155-160 this coming year.


----------

